# How to attach water bottle?



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

My battery is right on the top side of the down tube, which I think limits the ability to attach a cage there. How does everyone else attach water bottles when you have a battery in this location?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Bottle/bladder in a hip pack. 

I’ve seen people people duct tape cages to their top tubes or bottom of down tube, which would definitely be a no-go for me. Considering I spent way too much money on my bike to rig up something that ugly.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

Fidlock has a strap mount if you got with one of their bottles. I've used them on my kids bikes that don't fit a traditional bottle.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

camelbak


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Look for some water bottle holders used by bikepackers. They strap onto to headtube/stem.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You have a battery, what else do you need?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

what bike? is it carbon fiber?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Surely, if your expensive bike-shaped object pedals for you, it should have a contraption for squirting delicious fluid in your mouth with absolutely no effort on your part. Jeez, what a ripoff.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I wear an Osprey Savu hip pack to carry a water bottle. If I'm on a longer ride, I'll use my Osprey Raptor 14.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

remove battery, insert bottle. your welcome


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

SKS water bottle cage mount; goes on the seat tube and has worked perfectly for the past seven years ($$12 @ Amazon).


----------

